# Inspiration from Tongue_Flicker



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

A while ago Tongue_Flicker posted a post about his new axolotl and Pokemon. After reading that post I looked up anything I could about the special animal and even did school projects on them. We'll today I went to pick up a gar but they had sold the last one,but they had an axolotl and I had to have it. So now I have a golden axolotl that I am in love with! Still thinking off a name what do u guys think?


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Hmm.. Idk about name, but I think we need pics! How cool!


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

I'll try to post some pictures latter today we are thinking about calling him the Spanish word for worms because that's his new favorite treat.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I've been gone for like a month! Now i'm back haha! 

Aww feels good to be an inspiration (addiction instigator) to someone lol


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

Sorry I tryed to post pictures but it didn't work I will try agian in a few days.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Lol!

Will wait for it. For the meanwhile, be inspired again by my new post lol


----------

